# Looking for small wilderness group....



## thapoet

I'm 36, male, and looking for a small group of wilderness nomads to travel with. Not looking for city squats and stuff... Deep woods, hunting, fishing, primitive living, etc... I will be headed west (Idaho most likely) and would rather travel with a small group but since no one answered my other thread I have prepared to go alone. I'd rather not but I'm not waiting any longer. I'll be shoving off within the next few weeks so that I will have all summer to travel, the fall to gather and store and build a cold weather shelter to make the winter... then probably start all over... anyone interested hit me up at [email protected] or add me on YIM lazlolumpskull ... 
Thanks


----------



## dprogram

I might be down for this once I sell my bimmer and buy a van. I plan on doing a bit of travelling and could help with building a shelter.


----------



## Missy

You might have better luck finding people that are into this on some of the wilderness forums, also what kind of experience do you have doing these thing?


----------



## amy Boddy

I AM SO DOWN TO DO THIS I EMAILED YOU ALREDY


----------



## thapoet

I have been looking at some of the wilderness forums, and most of those guys are gungho "let's blow up shit" tyes... Not interested. I am looking to live in the wilderness, not spending 12 hours a day training to be an army... I have a lot of experience in the woods... hunting, fishing, shelter, etc... I will admit though, the mountains are something new. I live in the swamp in south Louisiana, so I won't deny that it will be a challenge. Hey dprogram, I have a truck to get to "where ever"... so let me know if you decide you want to head off into the deep... Thanks for yalls responses, And thanks Amy....


----------



## dprogram

Sent you a quick message. Oh BTW. Know anyone who wants to buy a lowered '91 325i coupe? It's got 17" Mini Cooper rims and a nice system. lol


----------



## WindWalker1970

Thapoet - email sent your way.


----------



## Sid_Vicious

Me and my wife are planing to make our way to cali to start an organic farm somwhere around Shasta-Trinity national forest. Hopeing to start a small comunity out there to work and live off the land. already got a decent spot picked out that we can have electricity (that we will make ourselvs with the help of the sun and river) and should have decent soil. If your still looking in a couple months let me know


----------



## thapoet

I wrote you back WindWalker.... Hi Sid... Thanks! I don't know how long before I hit the road honestly. Been trying to leave for months now but can't seem to make it happen. Mostly don't want to go completely alone I suppose. If I am still around I will write you though. Feel free to write me at the email above to keep in touch. I am looking at several different parts of the country right now and may just do some traveling before settling, but I really want a travel buddy/road dog/ whatever to travel with. Whether it be walking/hitching, or biking or driving. Thanks everyone for all the responses....


----------



## pepopple

I'd love to get to that point eventally, but I'm still a little addicted to smog, crime, rudeness, and crowding. It's baby steps for me and submerging myself into wilderness living is still a few steps beyond me at this point. But good luck and I hope to hear good things whenever you venture close enough to a wireless signal to share.


----------



## Sid_Vicious

yeah i deffinetly will man. hope you find what your looking for out there


----------



## thapoet

I'll be headed to Tennessee for about 6 weeks of work... probably next week sometime. somewhere south of nashville....


----------



## DJnNJ

ever find your group?


----------



## DJnNJ

Sid_Vicious said:


> Me and my wife are planing to make our way to cali to start an organic farm somwhere around Shasta-Trinity national forest. Hopeing to start a small comunity out there to work and live off the land. already got a decent spot picked out that we can have electricity (that we will make ourselvs with the help of the sun and river) and should have decent soil. If your still looking in a couple months let me know


you guys want to join forces?


----------



## thapoet

nope.... didn't find it DJ.... still stuck in Louisiana... Hey Sid, did yall head out yet?


----------



## Sid_Vicious

Haven't headed out yet. Might end up on an Native American reservation for awhile learning the old ways of living off the land and herbal medicine. Depending on if that happens or not is how long until i go to Mt. Shasta.

DJInNJ: what part of NJ are you from?


----------



## thapoet

I've often thought of doing that, but I just don't know if Native Americans will just have their arms outstretched to accept me, lol... iF you have any links or info concerning this, send it my way, thanks!


----------



## justo

I've been wanting to do this sort of thing for a while now. Just can't find the right people.


----------



## travelin

yeah, someday, someday.
30+ acres of good sandyland mixed with a bit of gumbo. about 12 acres of it flat enough to plow but only one acre cleared now.

pecan trees out the ass on the place, 14 peach trees at last count, 2 heavy bearing pear trees, wild lemons, shitloads of quince(little bitty pear type fruit)

black berrys, dew berrys, wild strawberrys, elderberrys, mulberrys, onions and garlic that has gone wild all over the place.

little spring creek flowing through and a 300+ foot deep well that flows artesian.

end of the road, tucked behind another place, heavy timber all around. the place cant be seen.

two tractors, one a front end loader. two motorhomes, one small, one large. 12x24 foot barn.

if i was there permanently id have chickens, rabbits, goats, maybe a couple milk cows.

how to make it make money is the question!


----------



## justo

Travelin, where is this utopia you speak of?


----------



## travelin

it is the family farm in eastern texas. gets a little warm in the summer but there is practically no winter there, some frosty mornings and some colder rainy days in the winter but hardly any snow or ice for more than a couple days.

superlong growing season. potatos in the ground in late january and just about everything else in march/april. it can grow a shitton of food and did for many years till the family all wandered on into the world.

it is outside a tiny town, two gas stations, one on each side of town, a school. hell, not even a red light for miles. small city 10 miles away, houston 65 miles away.

i loved it growing up, but always had a serious case of wanderlust. would always wind up back there roaming the woods and creeks, hunting and fishing.

never was big into growing things until after my dad passed away. i realized i lost a treasure trove of knowledge about farming and animal husbandry after he was gone.


----------



## dolittle

Travelin, can you please text me. I REALLY want to talk to you about you`r farm !!! Dolittle, 903-951-6446.


----------



## thapoet

you def have my attention!!!


----------



## wetcat

Yea I say we all just move this conversation to in person on your land. It sounds perfect. Id love to get it going again


----------



## thapoet

Rehashing/bumping this topic... Who's still around and wants to talk about this more. I have been out and about learning new skills, spending some time in the dirt, playing around with the idea of the Appalachian range, and more... Wanting to get deep in the woods now more than ever. Anyone out there still pondering this thought, closer to making a go at this? ? ? 
Anyone already started a camp and now wants to add to the village population???


----------



## Deleted member 2626

mannnn just do it. you really wanna do it do it alone, if thats the only option. this is the internet and its unreliable like most people.


----------



## thapoet

Truth and truth Tatanka... Lol


----------



## WindWalker1970

I'm still very interested in this idea. a group pf people working the land, building, etc is much easier than going solo on a project. God knows I have tried.

Going west to work and put some money todather. hope to buy some land in the mid-west/east area for a possible commune of sorts.

Anyone interested in joining forces and kicking around some ideas, PM or e-mail me anytime.
~WW70


----------



## WindWalker1970

I posted an idea I am working on here that ties into this topic somewhat.

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/the-future-farm-2013.15733/#post-120301


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

If anybody is still interested in this let me know about it.

Right now I have thought about creating a permanent wilderness retreat or commune for anarcho primitivists.

Permanent as in I plan on never returning back to civilization once I get started.

Right now I am sizing up three locations such as Washington, Montana, and Alaska.


----------



## p4r4d0x

I'm interested in this.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

If anybody is still interested in this let me know about it.

Right now I have thought about creating a permanent wilderness retreat or commune for anarcho primitivists.

Permanent as in I plan on never returning back to civilization once I get started.

Right now I am sizing up three locations such as Washington, Montana, and Alaska.

Could be ready to start this project as early as the end of September this year.

Trying to save enough money to get survival tools, resources, and ect.


----------



## p4r4d0x

Starting a project like that in some of those areas at that time of year could be pretty rough.
I've lived through rough winters with no heat. 
I'm still down.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

p4r4d0x said:


> Starting a project like that in some of those areas at that time of year could be pretty rough.



For sure. It's just the earliest I could start.

I do however have my own ideas of getting through the oncoming winter in those areas. 

Plus I would have winter gear on me. I don't mind sharing tools and supplies but I would hope that others who show up bring some resources with them as well.


----------



## p4r4d0x

ProletarianGuerilla said:


> I don't mind sharing tools and supplies but I would hope that others who show up bring some resources with them as well.


Oh yeah, absolutely.
I've already not chilled with a few people because of their lack of resourcefulness. 
It's difficult to find the right people.


----------



## ProletarianGuerilla

p4r4d0x said:


> Oh yeah, absolutely.
> I've already not chilled with a few people because of their lack of resourcefulness.
> It's difficult to find the right people.



What we didn't have on spot we could just liberate or scavenge later from wherever.


----------



## Traveler

Hi STP. I'm back for a short visit. In the next week or so I'm going to be squatting some small wooded areas around the Houston area. Thinking about going north to one of the closer national forests. For the moment I'm just finishing up with a job and getting a few pieces of equipment. Anyone near me looking to get primitive? Where is that guy with the land in east tx... Sounded like heaven!


----------



## travelin

that would be me, but i can no longer extend any invitations.

things have changed...


----------



## Traveler

travelin said:


> that would be me, but i can no longer extend any invitations.
> 
> things have changed...



Sorry to hear that. Sounds like you had something really nice.


----------



## travelin

oh i still got it. its been in the family since around 1943.

what has happened is one of the male siblings has moved into the area and he goes down there occasionally and has expressed a desire for no one not family and the small group of friends be on the property. 

once he moves on somewhere else or i go back, then i can have guests.


----------



## thapoet

ok folks.... here iot is, June of 2013, and we seem to have quite a few interested ppl of like mindedness. lets say a meet up by late june, a destination planned together, on to said destination by mid july, establishment by mid august, which gives a small group only about 2 months of heavy hunting and gathering for winter.... if any of us are gunna make this happen together, then now is the time to do it or wait until next spring... so, with that said, whose in. myself, i am decidedly not going it alone, not in the ideas that i have at this point. so, let me hear from you, and lets get a plan together... (by the way, i have a truck, no money, no drivers license, have a lot of camp gear including 2 4 man tents, bow, arrows, a 22 if i was to decide to go less primitive and a 12 guage...)


----------



## fade

Hey brother what's the status with this? I see I'm a few months late but looking for very same thing. I'm leaving in two days and wont have net for a bit but will check back when able.


----------

